# Mac OS 10.6.8 sur Aspire One ZG5 (AOA150)



## Bubblefreddo (16 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai enfin réussi à installer SL, mis à jour en 10.6.8 après une bonne trentaine de tentatives !!!!
J'ai rempli la RAM à 1,5Go et mis un SSD dedans... ca marche plutôt bien !

Tout est presque fonctionnel... et j'avoue ne pas oser installer quoi que se soit dans le coeur de la bête de peur de tout devoir refaire.... ( je ne sais même pas comment j'ai réussi !)

Que me conseillez vous de faire, sachant que:
1) les ports USB ne marchent pas
2) le trackpad non plus!
3) le micro non plus

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## melaure (17 Juin 2013)

On ne peut malheureusement pas faire grand chose pour toi, car ce sont des composants qui ne sont pas supporté nativement pas OS X.

Il va donc falloir que tu les identifies (modèle, fabricant), et que tu cherches des patchs sur les nombreux sites qui parlent de hackintosh, et surtout ceux en anglais.

Arpès il n'existe pas de patch pour tous les matos PC, c'est pour ça qu'avant de prendre un PC pour faire du hackintosh, il vaut mieux se renseigner avant sur ceux qui sont proche du matos Apple et donc mieux gérés ...

Sinon si le BlueTooth est géré, tu peux toujours utiliser un Magic Trackpad.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (17 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> On ne peut malheureusement pas faire grand chose pour toi, car ce sont des composants qui ne sont pas supporté nativement pas OS X.
> 
> Il va donc falloir que tu les identifies (modèle, fabricant), et que tu cherches des patchs sur les nombreux sites qui parlent de hackintosh, et surtout ceux en anglais.
> 
> ...



Merci.
Je sais que mon modèle est compatible... ca a déja marché avec 10.5.8... J'ai peur qu'en rejoutant des kexts, il y ait un kernel panic... chose que je ne sais pas régler.... je serais donc parti pour une nouvelle installation.
Comment savoir quels kexts ne servent à rien? comment les supprimer?
Pour l'instant mon système est super stable et rapide... la petite bête est capricieuse et je n'aimerais pas la froisser !!!


----------



## melaure (17 Juin 2013)

Je ne peux pas t'aider directement. Je comprend bien le principe de tout ça, mais je n'ai pas de pratique pour l'instant. C'est un peu le soucis actuel du hack, ce n'est pas aussi simple qu'on aimerait, même si c'est moins galère qu'il y a 2/3 ans, il faut beaucoup chercher et bidouiller par soi-même ...

Et vu l'évolution des configs Apple et la politique du "rienàbattredesbesoinsdesclients" et du "soudonstoutpourvérrouilléleclient", d'ici trois/quatre ans quand mon iMac 2011 sera à la rue, je n'aurais peut-être pas d'autre choix que le hackintosh ... Coté portable le MBP classique me va bien, mais va-t-il survivre ? Et donc même question ...


Bon courage ...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (17 Juin 2013)

Merci!!!
Il y a Bcp de choses sur les hackintosh... Trop même!
En plus beaucoup en anglais....
C'est vrai que ce n'est pas simple!!!!


----------



## Sly54 (17 Juin 2013)

Peut être faire des essais sur un clone du dd, comme ça si ça plante ça n'est pas génant, tu as tjs le dd interne.


----------



## melaure (17 Juin 2013)

Est-ce que le hackintosh permet de booter sur DD externe en USB ?


----------



## Maxoubx (17 Juin 2013)

normalement oui , en tout cas sur le mien oui


----------



## Bubblefreddo (18 Juin 2013)

@Sly54 Faut que je récupère mon adaptateur sata-usb... je ne le trouve plus !!! sans lui pas de clone ! ( mais c'est la meilleure solution!)
@Melaure Sans pb ca marche ! j'ai d'ailleurs installé à partir d'une clé usb...


----------

